# SFC. Calvin B Harrison, A co, 2nd Batt, 7th SFG(A)



## Ravage (Oct 1, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/October/101001-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 1, 2010) — An Army Special Forces Soldier was killed Sept. 29, while conducting combat operations in the Oruzgan Province, Afghanistan.

Sgt. 1st Class Calvin B Harrison, 31, died of wounds sustained from enemy fire during a combat reconnaissance patrol.  He was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha senior team medical sergeant assigned to Company A, 2nd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), here.  

Harrison, a native of Cleveland, Texas, is survived by his mother by two daughters, Azalia, Eleanna, and his parents, Jack Washington and Betty Harrison of Cleveland. 

For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-9480 or after duty hours at 910-432-3146.

Click here for Harrison's bio.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 2, 2010)

RIP Brother/ — De Oppresso Liber.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Oct 2, 2010)

Rest in blessed peace.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 2, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas....


----------



## SF4ever (Oct 2, 2010)

Another one of America's great warriors has left the field of battle for the patrol base in the sky. I know the OP he was on and they were doing what men like SFC Harrison do - face the enemy up close and personal without fear. May God pour great mercy and grace on his family during this time of loss and sorrow.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Rest in peace SFC Harrison


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 2, 2010)

Rest in Peace SFC Harrison, we shall not forget you.


----------



## tova (Oct 3, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Purple (Oct 3, 2010)

RIP, Doc.


----------



## sfmike (Oct 3, 2010)

Rest in peace, Brother.


----------



## MS_girl (Oct 3, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Dame (Oct 3, 2010)

Rest in peace, and condolences to family members.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Oct 3, 2010)

Blue Skie, RIP, and condolences to the litttle ones left behind.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 3, 2010)

R.I.P. brother.

F.M.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 5, 2010)

Rest easy Brother.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 6, 2010)

The Lord said, "Whom Shall I send, Who will go for us".  And I said " Send Me". Isaiah 6:8.  RIP, hermano.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 12, 2010)

RIP Brother.....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Rest In God's Peace Sgt.


----------



## tova (Oct 22, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## car (Oct 22, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------

